# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Aerogel και άλλα θερμομονωτικά υλικά

## nepomuk

Το φορουμ διδει ερεθισματα για διαβασμα , περαιτερω γνωσεις  βλεπε και δια Βιου μαθησις,
εφαρμογες DIY , self-improvement κτλπ.

Εν προκειμενω ερεθιστηκα και γκουγκλαρισα αυτο το aerogel , Αερογέλη δηλ και πανω-πανω μου εβγαλε πως
εκτος απο διαστημικες χρησεις εχει πλεον και απλες της καθημερινης ζωης για κοινους θνητους
πχ σε Ρακετες Τενις , αθλητικα υποδηματα  κτλπ .Πραφανως δεν θα ειναι αυτη η ιδια η αερογελη
η διαστημικη ,αλλα μια μορφη προσιτη στο καταναλωτικο κοινο με παραπλησιες πχ στο 80% ιδιοτητες ,
σε μη αστρονομικο κοστος.

Εδω ενα ενδιαφερον αποσπασμα και ο σχετικος συνδεσμος :
  2nd September 2014, Boston, MA 
*Aerotherm Aerogel Insulation Brings Space Technology to Everyday Life*

US based Aerogel Technologies Inc., is reporting strong sales of its  Aerotherm Aerogel Insulation range of high performance insulation  products this year and says it is bringing technology developed for  outer space applications to everyday life apparel and footwear.

https://www.innovationintextiles.com...everyday-life/

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς όταν παρακολουθεί την επιστήμη με ανοικτό το στόμα ...
> Σε πληροφορώ ότι αρκεί και πορομπετόν δοχείο για να φτάσεις θερμοκρασία 200C με 1,5 άρι καλώδιο και dc ρεύμα . Ή κάποιες συσκευές με εξωτερικό δοχείο κενού.



τι σχεση εχουν τα μπετα με το aerogel?

https___blogs-images.forbes.com_michaelkanellos_files_2014_06_6814431125_70174a1efa_b.jpg

για να χαρακτηριστει ενα υλικο aerogel  πρεπει η μαζα του να ειναι λιγοτερη απο 0.001 γραμμαριο ανα κυβικο εκατοστο, και ουσιαστικα ειναι η πιο ελαφρια μορφη υλης που κατασκευαζει ο ανθρωπος.
Η δε τιμη αυτου του κυβικου εκατοστου ειναι γυρω στα 100 δολλαρια.
Το να χαρακτηριζει καποιος aerogel τα... τσιμεντα!!!! ειναι προφανως απλα μαρκετιστικο κολπο.
Το. aerohgel btw υπηρχε χρονια σαν υλικο αλλα το 99 βρεθηκε πρωτη φορα χρησιμη εφαρμογη του οταν η ΝΑΣΑ ηθελε να συλλεξει υλικο απ την ουρα ενος κομμητη. Τωρα αν νομιζεις οτι τα σωματιδια τα ποιασαν με ...μπετα... τι να πω?
aerogel φτιαχνεται απο διαφορα υλικα (το συνηθεστερο ειναι πυριτιο) αλλα σιγουρα οχι απο ...μπετα!

καπου μαλιστα υπαρχει ενα βιντεακι που ενα κομματι aerogel το βαζουν πανω σε ενα λουλουδι και στηριζεται χωρις να λυγισει(αφου ουσιαστικα ειναι αραιο οσο τα συννεφα).
Δε λεω πως απ την τεχνικη του aerogel δεν προεκυψαν υλικα τα οποια εχουν τετοια δομη, αλλα το να χαρακτηριζεις μπετα και τσιμεντα ως aerogel ειναι μαλλον αστειο.


Κι ενα bonus: πολυ πριν τη ΝΑΣΑ η επιστημονικη φαντασια και ειχε προβλεψει την υπαρξη του aerogel αλλα και του εδωσε ιδιοτητες που πανω κατω ειναι πολυ κοντα στις πραγματικες.
Το διηγημα "ειναι ενα τιποτα, αληθεια σας λεω" (οπου ο εφευρετης -ενας τυπος σε στυλ Ελον Μασκ- εμπνεεται απ το κολοχαρτο που δε σχιζεται εκει που ειναι διατρητο κι ετσι παιρνει υλικα και τους αφαιρει το 99% της υλης τους κανοντας τα πανισχυρα και παναλαφρα) γραφτηκε πολλες δεκαετιες πριν το 99.
Στην Ελλαδα ειχε κυκλοφορησει στις γνωστες συλλογες fantacy διηγηματων της Ωρορα "Ιστοριες" (τωρα δε θυμαμαι σε ποιο απ ολα, 77 ειναι τα βιβλιαρακια αλλα νομιζω ηταν σε καποιο απ τα χιουμοριστικα)

bonus 2: επειδη σιγουρα καποιος ηλιθιος παρακολουθει το φορουμ (ονοματα δε λεμε) ας ελπισουμε οτι ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ και πυκνωτες απο aerogel, γραφενιο, αυγολεμονο και υψηλες συχνοτητες που θα πεσουμε απ τις καρεκλες μας μολις τους δουμε  :hahahha: 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kioan (24-04-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

_ Αρχικό μήνυμα από Κυριακίδης 
Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς όταν παρακολουθεί την επιστήμη με ανοικτό το στόμα ...
Σε πληροφορώ ότι αρκεί και πορομπετόν δοχείο για να φτάσεις θερμοκρασία 200C με 1,5 άρι καλώδιο και dc ρεύμα . Ή κάποιες συσκευές με εξωτερικό δοχείο κενού.

_





> τι σχεση εχουν τα μπετα με το aerogel?



Που γράφω ότι συγκρίνω το πορομπετόν με του aerogel? 
Για να καταλάβεις τι σήμαινε το παραπάνω κείμενο διάβασε πρώτα αυτό που αναφέρω για το "αδελφό σαιτ" στο #64 .
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71871
Και θα καταλάβεις ότι δεν συγκρίνω το πορομπετόν με του aerogel . Άλλωστε το αναφέρω κιόλας στο #64 ότι *ζήτησα το aerogel* σε αντικατάσταση δοκιμής με του πορομπετόν. (όχι ότι και το πορομπετόν δεν μας ικανοποιεί στην συνθήκη των επιθυμητών βαθμών που θέλεις να πετύχεις σε ένα δοχείο ) .
Με λίγα λόγια τα δεδηλωμένα στο παραπάνω κείμενο είναι αληθή όπως γράφτηκαν. (γιατί κάποιος που θα διαβάσει για 1,5 άρι καλώδιο και 200C θα νομίζει ότι του κάνω πλάκα τύπου Π.Ζ )

----------


## nepomuk

Λυστε μου μια απορια : Αυτο το aerogel -αερογέλη ειναι ενα πραμα και το αυτό;
Το διαστημικο σε αστρονομικη τιμη και μονο; Υποκαταστατο ,κατι παρεμφερες ,προφανως κατα 
πολυ υποδεεστερο αλλα σε υποφερτη τιμη δεν υπαρχει;
Ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλως οδοντοκρεμες;

----------


## nick1974

> Λυστε μου μια απορια : Αυτο το aerogel -αερογέλη ειναι ενα πραμα και το αυτό;
> Το διαστημικο σε αστρονομικη τιμη και μονο; Υποκαταστατο ,κατι παρεμφερες ,προφανως κατα 
> πολυ υποδεεστερο αλλα σε υποφερτη τιμη δεν υπαρχει;
> Ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλως οδοντοκρεμες;




το aerogel ειναι ΤΟ AEROGEL

Φυσικα και με βαση τη δομη του προεκυψαν κι αλλα υλικα με πολυ καλες ιδιοτητες, και πολυ πρωτοποριακα σε σχεση με τα παραδοσιακα υλικα τα οποια ερχονται σιγα σιγα να αντικαταστησουν, αλλα πως να το κανουμε? δε μπορει ολα να εχουν το ιδιο ονομα.
Ειναι σα να λες ολα τα τσιπακια επεξεργαστες (η το τηλεκοντρολ "κομπιουτερ")
Δε μπορεις να βαζεις διαφορετικα υλικα κατω απ την ιδια ονομασια.
Το aerogel ειναι aerospace grade αλλα φυσικα και κανονικα πουλιεται στο εμποριο, δεν ειναι υλικο το οποιο μενει μονο σε υπογεια εργαστηρια. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ΛΟΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΙΜΗΣ ΤΟΥ και μονο, η χρησεις του ειναι σχετικα περιορισμενες (τωρα αν μπαινει σε πανακριβα αθλητικα παπουτσια η  σε πανακριβες επαγγελματικες ρακετες, φυσικα και μπορει να ειναι aerogel εκει, κι αν εχεις πετρελαιοπηγες και θες να κανεις θερμομονωση στο εξοχικο σου στη Σιβηρια... οκ, εννωειται μπορεις μια χαρα να το παραγγειλεις και να το πληρωσεις).
Τη στιγμη λοιπον που υπαρχει ως υλικο στο εμποριο ειναι ακομα πιο λαθος το να χαρακτηριζεις κι αλλα υλικα με την ιδια ονομασια.
Το να πεις οτι το Χ υλικο εχει δομη ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ το aerogel ειναι πολυ πιο τιμιο (νταξει τιμιοτητα στο μαρκετινγκ δεν περιμενω να δω ποτε... εδω το χαλκο τον ονομαζουν οπτικη ινα)

----------

nepomuk (24-04-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό που ζήτησα εγώ είναι το υποδεέστερο 140cm X 30cm X 6mm πάχος  σε τιμή 45 ευρώ θα φτάσει σε 1 μήνα .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz0bx_Yyfkk&t=10s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2_o5C-9cmo
έως τότε θα μάθουμε αν μου πιάσανε τον ....

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτό που ζήτησα εγώ είναι το υποδεέστερο 140cm X 30cm X 6mm πάχος  σε τιμή 45 ευρώ θα φτάσει σε 1 μήνα .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz0bx_Yyfkk&t=10s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2_o5C-9cmo
> έως τότε θα μάθουμε αν μου πιάσανε τον ....




αυτο 
images.jpg

κι αυτο

aerogel-528x384.jpg

ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα?


ακομα και στο θεμα θερμομονωσης αν στο πρωτο βαλεις 1000 βαθμους απ την αλλη εχεις 100 (καθολου ασχημα αλλα καμια σχεση με το δευτερο που στους 1000 εχεις μια ανοδο 2 βαθμων απ τη θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος)

----------

kioan (24-04-19)

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε Πέτρο (*Κυριακίδης*), το κομμάτι που περιμένετε να παραλάβετε είναι καλό θερμομονωτικό υλικό. Ωστόσο, τις μονωτικές ιδιότητες του υλικού δεν τις κρίνουμε από τα 2 βίντεο που επισυνάψατε, που θυμίζουν τις επιδείξεις που βλέπουμε στην τηλεόραση για τα φίλτρα νερού και την αλόη, αλλά από την αριθμητική τιμή του συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας, ο οποίος στα ρολά αυτά είναι της τάξης 0,016 W/mK (Thermal conductivity coefficient: 0,016 W/mK), που είναι περίπου 2 φορές καλύτερος (0.034 W/mK) από τα φύλλα της διογκωμένης πολυστερίνης που χρησιμοποιούν στην οικοδομή. Το μόνο χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα που μπορεί να βγάλει κανείς από τα βίντεο είναι ότι το Aerogel κατασκευάζεται από πυρίμαχο υλικό, ικανό να αντέξει ακόμη και 1000 βαθμούς Κελσίου. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

Κυριακίδης (24-04-19)

----------


## Gaou

aerogel-528x384.jpg

αυτη η φωτογραφία μου φαινεται ότι ειναι photoshop. κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την προοπτική της στα δάκτυλα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> του συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας, ο οποίος στα ρολά αυτά είναι της τάξης 0,016 W/mK (Thermal conductivity coefficient: 0,016 W/mK), που είναι περίπου 2 φορές καλύτερος (0.034 W/mK) από τα φύλλα της διογκωμένης πολυστερίνης που χρησιμοποιούν στην οικοδομή.



Βλέποντας τις ιδιότητες του πορομπετόν (που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα προς το παρόν ) σύμφωνα με ...
https://www.ytong.gr/index.php?optio...mid=27&lang=el
Δίνει αναφορά 




> με την τιμή του συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας να φτάνει το εκπληκτικό 0,090 kCal/mhoC



 Ωστόσο το αναφέρει με διαφορετικές ορολογίες (kCal/mhoC) αντί ( W/mK) να θεωρήσω ότι είναι το ίδιο? 
Η ασάφεια που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι και ως προς τα πάχη των μονώσεων δηλαδή αν βάλεις διπλό ή τριπλό στρώμα αλλάζει προς το καλύτερο αυτός ο συντελεστής ?
Πάχος υαλοβάμβακα ... 4cm (θερμικός συντελεστής τάδε )
Πάχος πορομπετόν 7cm (θερμικός συντελεστής τάδε )
Πάχος aerogel 6mm (θερμικός συντελεστής έναντι των 2 παραπάνω πόσο? )  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

_Ωστόσο το αναφέρει με διαφορετικές ορολογίες (kCal/mhoC) αντί ( W/mK) να θεωρήσω ότι είναι το ίδιο? 
Η ασάφεια που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι και ως προς τα πάχη των μονώσεων δηλαδή αν βάλεις διπλό ή τριπλό στρώμα αλλάζει προς το καλύτερο αυτός ο συντελεστής ?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κυριακίδης*

*1.* Κύριε Πέτρο, ως προς τις μονάδες: 1 kCal/mhoC = 1,1630 W/mK, δηλαδή η μεταξύ τους σχέση είναι περίπου μονάδα.

*2.* Στο μονό, διπλό και τριπλό στρώμα ο συντελεστής θερμικής αγωγιμότητας των στρωμάτων παραμένει ίδιος. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η ροή θερμότητας, σε Watt, για μία δεδομένη διαφορά θερμοκρασιών. Αν, για παράδειγμα, στη μία στρώση η ροή αυτή είναι Α, σε δύο στρώματα θα είναι Α/2, σε τρία Α/3 κ.ο.κ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

Κυριακίδης (24-04-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν, για παράδειγμα, στη μία στρώση η ροή αυτή είναι Α, σε δύο στρώματα θα είναι Α/2, σε τρία Α/3 κ.ο.κ.
> Βασίλειος.



Ευχαριστώ που μου έλυσες τα χέρια ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cra-cWr97z4

----------


## VaselPi

_Πάχος aerogel 6mm (θερμικός συντελεστής έναντι των 2 παραπάνω πόσο? )_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κυριακίδης.*

Ο θερμικός συντελεστής δεν εξαρτάται από το πάχος του υλικού. Στο Aerogel, είναι 0,016 W/mK. Το πάχος επηρεάζει τη ροή θερμότητας, σε Watt, σύμφωνα με τη σχέση:

P = λ S (T2-T1)/d (Watt), 

όπου S είναι το εμβαδόν του μονωτικού, (T2-T1) είναι η διαφορά των θερμοκρασιών στις δύο του πλευρές, ενώ d είναι το πάχος του.
Βασίλειος.

----------

Κυριακίδης (24-04-19)

----------


## kioan

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77892
> 
> αυτη η φωτογραφία μου φαινεται ότι ειναι photoshop. κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την προοπτική της στα δάκτυλα.





Να μια άλλη φωτογραφία με χέρι που κρατάει ένα κομμάτι aerogel.



Το παραπάνω είναι ένα screenshot από το ενδιαφέρον video του HowItsMade που δείχνει την διαδικασία παραγωγής του.

----------

nick1974 (25-04-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Ετσι οπως το παρατηρω αυτο το πραγματικο - διαστημικο aerogel μοιαζει με ενα διαφανο τιποτα ,με μπολικο καθολου.

----------


## aris285



----------


## nick1974

> 



ο Μακιους ειχε ανεβασει αυτο το βιντεακι πριν λιγες μερες αλλα ΟΛΑ οσα ειπε ειχαν γραφτει σε αρθρο που κυκλοφορησε σε διαφορες μορφες πριν κανα μηνα (μεχρι και σε ειδησεογραφικα τυπου iefhmerida γραφτηκε). -νταξει, δεν ειπε ποτε ο ανθρωπος οτι οσα λεει τα εχει ανακαλυψει ο ιδιος, φυσικα κι εχει πηγες, αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο what the fact μαλλον βαρεθηκε λιιιιιγο να δουλεψει πανω στο κειμενο του.κο ετσι μετεφερε σχεδον αυτουσιο ενα αρθρο σχετικα προσφατο)
Οταν η Νασα εποιασε την υλη του κομμητη με τη χρηση αυτου του υλικου ειχαμε δεκαδες σχετικα αρθρα σε ολα τα επιστημονικα περιοδικα και στις (οχι και τοσες πολλες τοτε) ιστοσελιδες.
Μετα για χρονια σπανια να διαβαζες κατι τοσο μαζικα σχετικο με το aerogel αλλα εδω και κανα διμηνο τριμηνο αρχισαν να κυκλοφορουν αρθρα που μας θυμιζουν την υπαρξη του. Να υποθεσω πως ετοιμαζεται πιο μαζικη παραγωγη που θα το κανει πιο προσιτο σε περισσοτερες εφαρμογες η απλα να ναι τυχαιο?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Να υποθεσω πως ετοιμαζεται πιο μαζικη παραγωγη που θα το κανει πιο προσιτο σε περισσοτερες εφαρμογες η απλα να ναι τυχαιο?



Για να γίνει προσιτό , πρέπει πρώτα να υπάρξει πεπεισμένη ζήτηση από το ευρύ κοινό (όπως έπεισαν με τα Led / μονώσεις οικοδομών ) όχι μόνο καταναλωτές (βάση ενεργειακής εξοικονόμησης ) αλλά και κατασκευαστές .
Αν πάρουμε την χρησιμότητα / σημαντικότητα μονώσεων γενικά σε θερμαντικές συσκευές είναι τεράστιας σημασίας κεφάλαιο με τεράστιο κέρδος εξοικονόμησης τέτοιας που και στις σημερινές τιμές κόστους του aerogel (έστω υποδεέστερου) το κόστος του το περιορίζει σε ασήμαντο.
Ποια συσκευή κατά την γνώμη σας είναι ενεργειακά συμφερότερη 1) μια επαγωγική εστία  2) μια συσκευή π.χ. chef o matic. Ιδού το ερώτημα .

----------


## nick1974

κοιτα, αν κατι συζητιεται θα το υιοθετησουν με.μεγαλυτερη ευκολια οι μηχανικοι και θα προσπαθησουν να το ενσωματωσουν στις κατασκευες τους οποτε θα γινει και μαζικη παραγωγη και θα πεσει η τιμη του στα ταρταρα. Ετσι λειτουργουν ολα, γι αυτο υποθετω εχει αρχισει και γινεται τελευταια πολυ συζητηζη για ενα υλικο που ναι μεν εχει φανταστικες ιδιοτητες (οχι μονο σε μονωσεις) αλλα η τιμη του σημερα περιοριζει τη χρηση του

Ετσι ειχε γινει με τους ssd που οταν πρωτοβγηκαν ειχαν 2Gb 2000 δολλαρια (η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω βρει σε embeded συστηματα monitoring  και πολυ παλαιοτερους της ταξης των 64Mb και δε θελω να ξερω ποσο ειχαν τοτε, αλλα αυτοι απευθυνονταν αποκλειστικα σε ΟΕΜ κατασκευαστες κι οχι στο ευρυ κοινο, αφου πρεπει να κοστιζαν το βαρος τους σε πλατινα).

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> _Πάχος aerogel 6mm (θερμικός συντελεστής έναντι των 2 παραπάνω πόσο? )_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κυριακίδης.*
> 
> Ο θερμικός συντελεστής δεν εξαρτάται από το πάχος του υλικού. Στο Aerogel, είναι 0,016 W/mK. Το πάχος επηρεάζει τη ροή θερμότητας, σε Watt, σύμφωνα με τη σχέση:
> 
> P = λ S (T2-T1)/d (Watt), 
> 
> όπου S είναι το εμβαδόν του μονωτικού, (T2-T1) είναι η διαφορά των θερμοκρασιών στις δύο του πλευρές, ενώ d είναι το πάχος του.
> Βασίλειος.



Κε βασιλειε 
Τα κοινά θερμομονωτικά έχουν λ=0,038w/mk.
Το P είναι η ροή θερμότητας;
Πολύ μικρές τιμές μου βγάζει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κε βασιλειε 
> *Τα κοινά θερμομονωτικά έχουν* λ=0,038w/mk.
> Το P είναι η ροή θερμότητας;
> Πολύ μικρές τιμές μου βγάζει.



Προσπαθώντας από δικής μου πλευράς να το καταλάβω σε πραγματική έννοια για κοινούς θνητούς (που δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν σε νούμερα ) 
Βρήκα έναν υποθετικό πίνακα 
http://www.monachos.gr/forum/content...ductivity-data
Το 0,038 μου το βγάζει στο Fiberglass  :Blink:   . Toν πίνακα τον έβαλα για να καταλάβουμε (ίσως) ότι η διαφορά 0,038 σε σχέση 0,010 δεν είναι τόσο "κοντινή" όσο φαινομενικά δείχνουν τα νούμερα . Αυτό με το Co2 με εκπλήσσει .
https://thermtest.com/thermal-resour...ion-calculator

----------


## vasilllis

> Προσπαθώντας από δικής μου πλευράς να το καταλάβω σε πραγματική έννοια για κοινούς θνητούς (που δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν σε νούμερα ) 
> Βρήκα έναν υποθετικό πίνακα 
> http://www.monachos.gr/forum/content...ductivity-data
> Το 0,038 μου το βγάζει στο Fiberglass   . Toν πίνακα τον έβαλα για να καταλάβουμε (ίσως) ότι η διαφορά 0,038 σε σχέση 0,010 δεν είναι τόσο "κοντινή" όσο φαινομενικά δείχνουν τα νούμερα . Αυτό με το Co2 με εκπλήσσει .
> https://thermtest.com/thermal-resour...ion-calculator



αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα.

P = λ S (T2-T1)/d (Watt), 
εστω το s=1m² ,Τ2-Τ1 =1020-20=1000 και d=1m
στπ aerogel θα ειναι p=10w (με διαφορα 1000°!!!) και στο απλο μονωτικο p=38w.Μικρα νουμερα μου φαινονται κατι δεν κολαει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ούτε εγώ έχω καταλάβει τι γίνεται με αυτόν τον τύπο , μήπως το εμβαδόν (1m2) το μετράνε σε cm2 ? mm? 




> στπ aerogel θα ειναι p=10w (με διαφορα 1000°!!!) και στο απλο μονωτικο p=38w.Μικρα νουμερα μου φαινονται κατι δεν κολαει.



Σίγουρα είναι μικρά νούμερα και άρα λάθος (αυτό το στηρίζω στις απλές παρατηρήσεις στην πράξη και όχι στους μαθηματικούς τύπους ) τι να κάνουμε σαν κανόνα έχω το "ξυράφι του Όκαμ" .... δεν πα να μου αραδιάζουν μαθηματικούς τύπους .

 Να σου το θέσω αλλιώς , μια τέτοια κουζίνα (πάγκου)  λογικά θέλει για να φτάσει στους 200C αντιστάσεις περίπου 1500 - 2000W ΄(AC ) . Και όταν εγώ στην ίδια κουζίνα εφάρμοσα 300W (Dc στις ίδιες αντιστάσεις / ίδια μόνωση ) και επιτεύχθηκαν 120C και εμένα δεν μου στέκουν τα 10W ως υποτίθεται όφελος  . Τα 10W δεν φτάνουν ούτε να θερμάνεις κουνούπι. (αναγνωρίζω ότι στο AC μπορεί να πάει και περισσότερο από 200C εξαιτίας του θερμοστάτη) αλλά η καλύτερη μόνωση στην ίδια AC κουζίνα έχει και καλύτερα αποτελέσματα επίσης με θερμοστάτη ) .
Την συσκευή cef o matic την κατέχω , είναι κλειστή συσκευή από παντού μέχρι και από πάνω στο καπάκι του / έχω κάνει σχετικές μετρήσεις κατανάλωσης / σε σημείο βρασμού στο εσωτερικό της μπορείς να την πιάσεις με τα χέρια άνετα στο εξωτερικό της .

Αυτή η συσκευή  που περιέγραψα παραπάνω την κάνει μπίλιες την επαγωγική εστία στα ίδια λίτρα .

----------


## aktis

Δεν τα πάω καλά με τους πολλούς τύπους  , αλλά όποιος θέλει να μάθει για θερμική αγωγιμότητα μπορεί να ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ 
https://www.khanacademy.org/science/...l-conductivity

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν τα πάω καλά με τους πολλούς τύπους  , αλλά όποιος θέλει να μάθει για θερμική αγωγιμότητα μπορεί να ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ 
> https://www.khanacademy.org/science/...l-conductivity



Αυτός ο τύπος φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιεί περισσότερες ορολογίες και χρησιμοποιεί τον παράγοντα t χρόνου σε sec , καθώς και τον παράγοντα k (σταθερή θερμική αγωγιμότητα ) . Ανάλογα τι είναι το ζητούμενο που ψάχνεις , άρα οι πιο παραπάνω τύποι (#22) δεν χρησιμοποιούν τον παράγοντα χρόνου που είναι σημαντικός . Όχι ότι ο παράγοντας "ξυράφι του Όκαμ" δεν τα έχει βρει αυτά στο τσάκα τσάκα  :Lol:

----------


## vasilllis

Πετρο αυτος ο τυπος μας δειχνει σε ενα θερμομονωτικο υλικο ποσες θα ειναι οι απωλειες που θα εχεις αν τοποθετησεις αυτο το υλικο μεταξυ της πηγης θερμοτητας και του σημειου μετρησης.
Το παραδειγμα με το ματι που αναφερεις εχει να κανει ΜΟΝΟ με τις απωλειες που θα εχει αυτο,γυρω απο το ματι-περιμετρικα του και προς τα κατω-εκει που υπαρχει μονωτικο υλικο.

----------


## aktis

Πέτρο, ίδιος είναι ο τύπος με το 22... 
Το 22 αναφέρεται σε Ισχύ = Ενέργεια / χρόνο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ίσως πέφτω τραγικά έξω θεωρώντας από πλευράς μου τις ηλεκτρικές απώλειες ως ισχύ και όχι θερμικές απώλειες . Αυτό που θέλω να μεταφέρω είναι την ηλεκτρική ενεργειακή εξοικονόμηση ως αποτέλεσμα της μόνωσης.
Παραδείγματα όπως .... 
1) δοκιμάζεις την τάδε συσκευή χωρίς καθόλου μόνωση για 1 ώρα / επιθυμητοί βαθμοί που θέλουμε τόσο / κατανάλωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε σε 1 ώρα είναι τόσο (kwh) .
2) Δοκιμάζεις >>  >>                        με μόνωση υαλοβάμβακα 1 ώρα ...>> >>>                                     >>                                       >>>               >>>
3) Δοκιμάζεις με aerogel  / πορομπετόν / άλλο ..... 
Υπάρχει λόγος να μετρηθεί ένα αποτέλεσμα εύρεσης της διαφοράς αποτελεματικής μόνωσης (εννοείται και ηλεκτρικής ενεργειακής εξοικονόμησης) με μαθηματικό τύπο?  Τα παραπάνω 1-2-3 δεν αρκούν?

----------


## lepouras

Για εσένα μπορεί να αρκούν. Ο κατασκευαστής όμως όταν βγάζει ένα υλικό κάνει τις διαφορές μετρήσεις και αναλύσεις για να βγάλει τον μαθηματικό τύπο που αντιστοιχεί στο υλικό του έτσι ώστε να μπορεί ο κάθε εφαρμοστης σχεδιαστής να υπολογίσει αν του κάνει το υλικό αυτό για αυτό που σχεδιάζει και για εκεί που το προορίζει. Σκέφτεστε να κατασκεύαζαν τους δορυφόρους τα αεροπλάνα και τα διαστημόπλοια ακόμα και τα πλοία με την δικιά σου λογική; έλα μορε ποιος υπολογίζει τώρα φτιάξτε ένα αεροπλάνο με μπετο ένα με μαλλί και ένα με φελλό. Σιγά θα τα πετάξουμε και το πολύ πολύ να τα πετάξουμε στα σκουπίδια μετά. Επίσης γιατί να πιστέψω εσένα; αφού και εσύ μαθηματικά βάζεις στο τέλος. Εγώ λέω ο καθένας να αρχίσει να φτιάχνει από μια κουζίνα να μην πω να ξεκινήσει από την ανακάλυψη της φωτιάς και να ξανά ανακαλύπτει τον τροχό και να μην εμπιστεύεται στο τέλος όποιον του δίνει αριθμούς. Ας σοβαρευτούμε επιτέλους λίγο και καλλίτερα να λέμε ότι εφόσον προσωπικά δεν το έχουμε με τα νούμερα προσπαθούμε με τον πειραματισμό Αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος και όλοι οι άλλοι κάνουν λάθος.

----------

kioan (29-04-19), 

nick1974 (02-05-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σκέφτεστε να κατασκεύαζαν τους δορυφόρους τα αεροπλάνα και τα διαστημόπλοια ακόμα και τα πλοία με την δικιά σου λογική;



https://www.mixanitouxronou.gr/o-chi...i-i-rosi-apan/  :Tongue2:   (τα αναφερόμενα στο link ίσως να είχαν γλυτώσει αν ρωτούσαν και την άποψη μου/ που ήταν τότε οι μαθηματικοί τύποι?) . Μην ανησυχείτε πάντως στα δικά μου πειράματα με ηλεκτρικούς φούρνους δεν τοποθετώ χιμπατζήδες με αμοιβή μερικές μπανάνες για να δω .....αν θα λειτουργήσουν ή όχι οι μονώσεις / ούτε τους κάνω ηλεκτροσόκ.
Με εκπλήσσει το ανιστόρητο και το βιαστικό απόψεων .

----------


## kioan

Αυτό που ίσως δεν καταλαβαίνουν πολλοί είναι πως ο χιμπατζής της NASA δεν έφτασε να τεθεί σε τροχιά μετά από έναν απεριόριστο αριθμό τυχαίων trial and error. Η όλη αποστολή ήταν αποτέλεσμα της εργασίας έρευνας και σχεδιασμού ολόκληρων επιστημονικών επιτελείων. 
Αλλά όταν το επίτευγμα προσπαθεί να ξεπεράσει τα ως τοτε γνωστά όρια (πχ συνθήκες στις οποίες δεν έχει υποβληθεί κανένα έμβιο ον) η εκτίμηση κινδύνου της αποστολής (πιθανότητες είναι αυτές, εκφρασμένες με μαθηματικά και αυτές) δεν τους επέτρεπε να συμπεριλάβουν άνθρωπο στην αποστολή.
Ο δε χιμπατζής, παίζει να κατανοούσε περισσότερα για το τι έπρεπε να κάνει στην αποστολή του σε σχέση με διάφορους ακόμα και μεταγενέστερους παρατηρητές της (όχι επειδή καταλάβαινε μαθηματικά ο ίδιος, αλλά επειδή εκπαιδεύτηκε από κάποιους μπορούσαν να κάνουν εκ των προτέρων μια εκτίμηση του τι θα αντιμετωπιζε στην αποστολή του).



Τα μαθηματικά φαίνεται να είναι μονόδρομος (τουλάχιστον για τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φύλου των Ανθρωπίνων πέρα από τους χιμπατζήδες) μιας και ακόμα δεν καταφέραμε να δούμε την πολυαναμενόμενη επεξήγηση ορισμένων πολύ απλών εννοιών και των μεταξύ τους σχέσεων, χωρίς την χρήση μαθηματικών τύπων.

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

_αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα._
_P = λ S (T2-T1)/d (Watt), 
εστω το s=1m² ,Τ2-Τ1 =1020-20=1000 και d=1m
στπ aerogel θα ειναι p=10w (με διαφορα 1000°!!!) και στο απλο μονωτικο p=38w.Μικρα νουμερα μου φαινονται κατι δεν κολαει._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani**.*

*1.* Κύριε Βασίλη (*vasilimertzani**)*, ο τύπος είναι σωστός. Για s=1m2, Τ2-Τ1=1000 C, d=1m, λ1 = 0,016 W/mK και λ2 = 0, 038W/mK, η θερμική ροή, σε Watt (Watt=J/s), είναι 16 και 38, αντίστοιχα. Ωστόσο το πρώτο υλικό αντέχει τους 1000 C, ενώ το δεύτερο, πολύ μικρότερη.

*2.* Γενικότερα, η εφαρμογή του τύπου θέλει προσοχή, προκειμένου να μην παρεμβάλουν άλλα θερμικά φαινόμενα, για παράδειγμα, η συναγωγή του θερμού αέρα. Επομένως, οι δύο επιφάνειες, με θερμοκρασίες 1020 και 20 βαθμούς πρέπει να είναι οριζόντιες. Αλλά ρόλο παίζει ακόμη και ποια από τις 2 επιφάνειες είναι πάνω - η θερμή ή η ψυχρή. Στο αέριο CO2, οι μετρήσεις θα δώσουν την τιμή λ = 0,016 W/mK όταν η θερμή επιφάνεια είναι πάνω. Με την θερμή επιφάνεια κάτω, λόγω συναγωγής θερμότητας, οι μετρήσεις θα οδηγήσουν σε τιμή αγωγιμότητας πολύ μεγαλύτερη.

*3.* Στο Aerogel-ρολός (Κυριακίδης, post 6), η ροή θερμότητας θα εξαρτάται ακόμη και από το πάχος του! Έτσι, αν το πάχος του είναι 1 μέτρο, αποκλείεται ο θερμός αέρας να διεισδύσει στην άλλη πλευρά, ακόμη και όταν η θερμή επιφάνεια είναι από κάτω. Αλλά αν το πάχος είναι 6 mm, μέρος του θερμού αέρα θα το διαπεράσει, δημιουργώντας έτσι άλλον (μεγαλύτερο) συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας. Στον ηλεκτρικό φούρνο, τα πράγματα περιπλέκουν ακόμη περισσότερο.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στον ηλεκτρικό φούρνο, τα πράγματα περιπλέκουν ακόμη περισσότερο. Βασίλειος.



 Φυσικά περιπλέκουν γιατί δεν δίνουμε μια σταθερή βάση των ζητουμένων . Π.χ ο τύπος του Vasilimerztani κάνει μια υπόθεση διαφοράς 1000C που παραπέμπει σε φούρνους χύτευσης / άλλο με οικιακούς / τα αποτελέσματα και διαφορετικά . 
Στους απλούς φούρνους μεσολαβούν τοιχώματα μεταλλικά και μετά οι μονώσεις / πόρτες με διπλά τζάμια που δεν έχουν σχέση με μόνωση αλλά το αντίθετο της μόνωσης / νεότερες κουζίνες συγκρίνοντας με παλιότερες περιέχουν και εξωτερικό ανεμιστήρα για να κάνουν αυτό που δεν καταφέρνουν οι μονώσεις . 
Να φέρω ένα φορτηγό με μαθηματικούς τύπους να μπορέσουμε να τα βάλουμε όλα κάτω?  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

_Να φέρω ένα φορτηγό με μαθηματικούς τύπους να μπορέσουμε να τα βάλουμε όλα κάτω?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κυριακίδης.*

Όχι! 
Γενικότερα, οι μαθηματικοί τύποι και η μαθηματική ανάλυση του προβλήματος είναι αναγκαίοι και πολύ χρήσιμοι, ωστόσο μερικές φορές δεν επαρκούν. Είναι αναγκαία και η πείρα, η οποία λειτουργεί ως διορθωτικός παράγων προς τα κενά που έχουμε σε θέματα θεωρητικά.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## vasilllis

Πέτρο απλο είναι.
Κανε στον τύπο αυτόν το 1m^2 ,2 περίπου(όσο ο φούρνος).Τ1-Τ2 κάνε το 200 βαθμούς και το d σε ένα φούρνο(πάχος μόνωσης) είναι περίπου 0,05m.λ σχεδόν τα ιδιο
Να δούμε πόσες απώλειες έχει ο φούρνος(μόνο στα τοιχώματα,όχι πόρτα)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> _Να φέρω ένα φορτηγό με μαθηματικούς τύπους να μπορέσουμε να τα βάλουμε όλα κάτω?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κυριακίδης.*
> 
> Όχι! 
> Γενικότερα, οι μαθηματικοί τύποι και η μαθηματική ανάλυση του προβλήματος είναι αναγκαίοι και πολύ χρήσιμοι, ωστόσο μερικές φορές δεν επαρκούν. Είναι αναγκαία και η πείρα, η οποία λειτουργεί ως διορθωτικός παράγων προς τα κενά που έχουμε σε θέματα θεωρητικά.
> Βασίλειος.



Εδώ είναι μια ευκαιρία να δώσω απάντηση προς Kioan (που θεωρεί τα μαθηματικά "μονοσήμαντα" ) (κατά εμέ δευτεροσήμαντα ) χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι σε προβλήματα επεκτάσιμα που δεν μπορούν να "αγγίξουν " προς το παρόν  τα μαθηματικά (όπως προβλήματα τύπου #33) . 
Τα μαθηματικά και πάλι αν επεκταθούν / διεργαστούν από *τους αντίστοιχα αρμοδίους*  (και σε αυτά τα επιπλέον προβλήματα όπως στο #33) είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος ότι και αυτά θα καταλήξουν να περιέχουν κάποιες δόσεις αλήθειας .
Δηλαδή στο τέλος και πάλι θα "επικρατήσουν" τα μαθηματικά ως "μονοσήμαντα " (στην πράξη κατά εμέ θα είναι δευτεροσήμαντα ).
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ορολογίες βρίσκεις π.χ. σε  m - cm - mm αλλά και κατά άλλους σε ίντσες , ή σε βαθμούς κελσίου C σε F (Φαρεναιτ) δημιουργηθέντα από ανάλογους και αντίστοιχα αρμοδίους , έχουν πάρει δάνειο από παρατηρήσεις προτού γίνουν επαληθεύσιμα και ως μαθηματικοί τύποι .





> *1.* Κύριε Βασίλη (*vasilimertzani**)*, ο τύπος είναι σωστός. Για s=1m2, Τ2-Τ1=1000 C, d=1m, λ1 = 0,016 W/mK και λ2  = 0, 038W/mK, η θερμική ροή, σε Watt (Watt=J/s), είναι 16 και 38,  αντίστοιχα. *Ωστόσο το πρώτο υλικό αντέχει τους 1000 C, ενώ το δεύτερο,  πολύ μικρότερη.*



Vaselpi επειδή βλέπω κάτι σαν να σε "πονάει" ως εμπόδιο για το πόσο αντέχει ένα υλικό σε σχέση με κάποιο άλλο υλικό αυτό αρκετές φορές δεν είναι πρόβλημα , υπάρχουν και ενναλακτικές όπως το θέμα Βερμικουλίτης που είναι επίσης καλό μονωτικό σε πλάκες (μπαίνουν στις σόμπες πέλλετ πάνω από το καμίνι της φωτιάς κτλ ) .





> Πέτρο απλο είναι.
> Κανε στον τύπο αυτόν το 1m^2 ,2 περίπου(όσο ο φούρνος).Τ1-Τ2 κάνε το 200  βαθμούς και το d σε ένα φούρνο(πάχος μόνωσης) είναι περίπου 0,05m.λ  σχεδόν τα ιδιο
> Να δούμε πόσες απώλειες έχει ο φούρνος(μόνο στα τοιχώματα,όχι πόρτα)



Είχα κάνει λάθος προηγούμενα ότι με βάση τον τύπο που λες εσύ , ότι δεν υπάρχει ο χρόνος (t) τελικά μετά από διορθώσεις από άλλους προς εμέ οκ κατάλαβα ότι περιέχει και τον χρόνο (t) υποθέτοντας την ορολογία (η θερμική ροή, σε Watt (Watt*=J/s*), μπορείτε να μου το εξηγήσετε (θεωρώντας δοχείο από όλες τις πλευρές κλειστό / χωρίς πόρτες κτλ για απλούστευση ) πόση πράγματι θα είναι η εξοικονόμηση σε χρήση π.χ. 1 ώρας ? (δεν ξέρω πως το εννοείται εσείς σε J/s ? ή σε Watt / kwh ηλεκτρικής ισχύος σε 1 ώρα) .

----------


## VaselPi

_Vaselpi επειδή βλέπω κάτι σαν να σε "πονάει" ως εμπόδιο για το πόσο αντέχει ένα υλικό σε σχέση με κάποιο άλλο υλικό αυτό αρκετές φορές δεν είναι πρόβλημα , υπάρχουν και ενναλακτικές όπως το θέμα Βερμικουλίτης που είναι επίσης καλό μονωτικό σε πλάκες (μπαίνουν στις σόμπες πέλλετ πάνω από το καμίνι της φωτιάς κτλ )__._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κυριακίδης.*

1.Ίσως φταίω εγώ, με τη διατύπωση που έκανα, αλλά εννοούσα ότι όταν επιλέγεις το μονωτικό, δεν αρκεί η αναφορά στο συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας, αλλά είναι απαραίτητη και η αναφορά στη μέγιστη θερμοκρασία που αυτό μπορεί να αντέξει. 

2. Στο πρόβλημα που αναφέρατε στο τέλος. Έστω ένας σφαιρικός ηλεκτρικός φούρνος, με μονωτικό, όπως το Aerogel (λ=0,016 W/mK), που έχει πάχος 6 mm και συνολικό εμβαδόν 1,5 m2. Τίθεται το ερώτημα: πόση πρέπει να είναι η παρεχόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς, σε Watt, στα θερμαντικά του φούρνου, προκειμένου η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία να είναι κατά 200 βαθμούς υψηλότερη της εξωτερικής. 
Σε μόνιμη κατάσταση, η παρεχόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου ισούται με τη ροή θερμότητας που ρέει στο μονωτικό. Έτσι, τα αναζητούμενα ηλεκτρικά Watt υπολογίζονται από τη σχέση:

Ρηλ = Pθερ =λS(T2 - T1)/d = (0,016x1,5x200)/0,006=800 W

Επομένως, σε 1 ώρα, ο φούρνος αυτός θα καταναλώνει 0,8 kWh (0,8 κιλοβατόρες) ηλεκτρικής  ενέργειας. Κάπως έτσι υπολογίζονται οι κιλοβατόρες. 
Σε όμοιο φούρνο, αλλά με μόνωση 2 φορές χειρότερη (0,032 W/mK), η καταβαλλόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς πρέπει να είναι 1600 W. Συνεπώς, σε 1 ώρα αυτός θα καταναλώνει 1,6 kWh ηλεκτρικής  ενέργειας κ.ο.κ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

Κυριακίδης (02-05-19), 

vasilllis (02-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Ίσως πέφτω τραγικά έξω θεωρώντας από πλευράς μου τις ηλεκτρικές απώλειες ως ισχύ και όχι θερμικές απώλειες . Αυτό που θέλω να μεταφέρω είναι την ηλεκτρική ενεργειακή εξοικονόμηση ως αποτέλεσμα της μόνωσης.
> Παραδείγματα όπως .... 
> 1) δοκιμάζεις την τάδε συσκευή χωρίς καθόλου μόνωση για 1 ώρα / επιθυμητοί βαθμοί που θέλουμε τόσο / κατανάλωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε σε 1 ώρα είναι τόσο (kwh) .
> 2) Δοκιμάζεις >>  >>                        με μόνωση υαλοβάμβακα 1 ώρα ...>> >>>                                     >>                                       >>>               >>>
> 3) Δοκιμάζεις με aerogel  / πορομπετόν / άλλο ..... 
> Υπάρχει λόγος να μετρηθεί ένα αποτέλεσμα εύρεσης της διαφοράς αποτελεματικής μόνωσης (εννοείται και ηλεκτρικής ενεργειακής εξοικονόμησης) με μαθηματικό τύπο?  Τα παραπάνω 1-2-3 δεν αρκούν?



Σε τελειως απλες ερασιτεχνικες εφαρμογες ΙΣΩΣ ο εμπειρικος τροπος να λειτουργει χωρις να ειναι εντελως λαθος (πχ αν θες να δοκιμασεις σε πολυ συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες τη συμπεριφορα δυο τελειως διαφορετικων πολυ φθηνων υλικων) αν δεν προυποθετει να γινει οποιαδηποτε κατασκευη (ας πουμε αν θελω να δω αν το τσιπουρο κανει για υδροψυξη, ναι οσο χρονο χρειαζομαι να το υπολογισω τοσο θα χρειαστω και για ενα γρηγορο προχειρο εμπειρικο πειραμα, υπο την προυποθεση οτι εχω ακρη για πολυ φθηνο τσιπουρο που δε με νοιαζει να το πεταξω) αλλα για οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι αστειο να μιλαμε για εμπειρικους τροπους.
Το αν με πολλαπλα πειραμματα και τεραστιο χρονο και φυσικα απεριοριστη σπαταλη μπορει κατι να φτιαχτει εμπειρικα, φυσικα και γινεται. Και ενα εκατομμυριο πιθικους αν βαλεις μπροστα σε ενα πληκτρολογιο να χτυπανε τυχαια τα πληκτρα μετα απο καποια δισεκατομμυρια χρονια καποιος απ αυτους θα χει γραψει τυχαια και τον Αρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιων! Αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος τροπος δε νομιζω να θεωρειται αποδεκτος απ τη λογοτεχνικη κοινοτητα ως τροπος συγγραφης.
Ετσι ξερω και κατι ημιμαθη παπουδια που προσπαθουν να ρυθμισουν pid controllers, inverters κτλ εμπειρικα χωρις πρωτα να τρεξουν ενα κολοπρογραμμα να δουν τουλαχιστο στο περιπου πως πρεπει να ρυθμιστει η ακομα και χωρις να διαβασουν το manual γιατι αυτοι ...ξερουν... δε θες να ξερεις ποσο χρονο κανουν (και ειναι και ψιλοανακριβη οι ρυθμισεις τους ακομα και οταν παραδιδουν με αποτελεσμα ολο και καποιο μοτερ/μηχανη/αντλια/κομπρεσερ... whatever να τραβαει αδικαιολογητα καποιο ζορι εστω και μικρο που υπο ΚΣ δε θα το τραβουσε οπως και ποση καταπονηση υλικου γινεται απο τις δοκιμες)
Φανταζεσαι να λειτουργουσε ετσι η φαρμακολογεια? (Θα ημασταν ολοι νεκροι)
Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Εδώ είναι μια ευκαιρία να δώσω απάντηση προς Kioan (που θεωρεί τα μαθηματικά "μονοσήμαντα" ) (κατά εμέ δευτεροσήμαντα ) χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι σε προβλήματα επεκτάσιμα που δεν μπορούν να "αγγίξουν " προς το παρόν  τα μαθηματικά (όπως προβλήματα τύπου #33) . 
> Τα μαθηματικά και πάλι αν επεκταθούν / διεργαστούν από *τους αντίστοιχα αρμοδίους* (και σε αυτά τα επιπλέον προβλήματα όπως στο #33) είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος ότι και αυτά θα καταλήξουν να περιέχουν κάποιες δόσεις αλήθειας .
> Δηλαδή στο τέλος και πάλι θα "επικρατήσουν" τα μαθηματικά ως "μονοσήμαντα " (στην πράξη κατά εμέ θα είναι δευτεροσήμαντα ).



Τα Μαθηματικά δεν τα θεωρώ εγώ μονοσήμαντα. Είναι από την φύση τους και εξορισμού.
Το ότι κάποιος τα θεωρεί "δευτεροσήμαντα" ή και παντελώς άχρηστα, απλώς φανερώνει την μέγεθος της άγνοιας του ιδίου.






> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ορολογίες βρίσκεις π.χ. σε  m - cm - mm αλλά και κατά άλλους σε ίντσες , ή σε βαθμούς κελσίου C σε F (Φαρεναιτ) δημιουργηθέντα από ανάλογους και αντίστοιχα αρμοδίους , έχουν πάρει δάνειο από παρατηρήσεις προτού γίνουν επαληθεύσιμα και ως μαθηματικοί τύποι .



Μια τιμή αναφοράς μπορεί να οριστεί ακόμα και αυθαίρετα ως η μονάδα μέτρησης ενός συγκεκριμένου μεγέθους (πχ το 1 πόδι ως μονάδα μέτρησης μήκους). Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως επειδή ορίστηκε αυθαίρετα η μονάδα μέτρησης ενός φυσικού μεγέθους, παύουν να ορίζονται μονοσήμαντα (με μαθηματικές σχέσεις) και όλοι οι συσχετισμοί των διαφόρων άλλων φυσικών μεγεθών με αυτό.

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο συμβαίνει: όντως δεν μπορείς να διακρίνεις αυτήν την διαφορά και θεωρείς αναξιόπιστα τα Μαθηματικά ή ηθελημένα προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις κουβέντα εμπλέκοντας τους ορισμούς ορισμένων φυσικών μεγεθών;


Όταν παραπέμψαμε κάποιον να μάθει 2 στοιχειώδεις μαθηματικούς τύπους (I=V/R και P=V*I) για να υπολογίζει τα μεγέθη που ήθελε σε ένα ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα, εσύ ισχυρίστηκες πως τα μαθηματικά είναι περιττά και μπορείς να του μάθεις ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα χωρίς την χρήση μαθηματικών τύπων. 
Ακόμα περιμένουμε να μας διαφωτίσεις και απάντηση δεν βλέπουμε. Τι σου φταίει και δεν το έχεις κάνει ακόμα; Η ακρίβεια στον ορισμό του Coulomb ή ο (έως πρόσφατα) αυθαίρετος ορισμός του πρότυπου χιλιόγραμμου μάζας;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σε τελειως απλες ερασιτεχνικες εφαρμογες ΙΣΩΣ ο εμπειρικος τροπος να  λειτουργει χωρις να ειναι εντελως λαθος (πχ αν θες να δοκιμασεις σε πολυ  συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες τη συμπεριφορα δυο τελειως διαφορετικων πολυ  φθηνων υλικων) αν δεν προυποθετει να γινει οποιαδηποτε κατασκευη (ας  πουμε αν θελω να δω αν το τσιπουρο κανει για υδροψυξη, ναι οσο χρονο  χρειαζομαι να το υπολογισω τοσο θα χρειαστω και για ενα γρηγορο προχειρο  εμπειρικο πειραμα, υπο την προυποθεση οτι εχω ακρη για πολυ φθηνο  τσιπουρο που δε με νοιαζει να το πεταξω) αλλα για οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι  αστειο να μιλαμε για εμπειρικους τροπους.
> Το αν με πολλαπλα πειραμματα και τεραστιο χρονο και φυσικα απεριοριστη  σπαταλη μπορει κατι να φτιαχτει εμπειρικα, φυσικα και γινεται. Και ενα  εκατομμυριο πιθικους αν βαλεις μπροστα σε ενα πληκτρολογιο να χτυπανε  τυχαια τα πληκτρα μετα απο καποια δισεκατομμυρια χρονια καποιος απ  αυτους θα χει γραψει τυχαια και τον Αρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιων! Αλλα ο  συγκεκριμενος τροπος δε νομιζω να θεωρειται αποδεκτος απ τη λογοτεχνικη  κοινοτητα ως τροπος συγγραφης.



Χαλάλι το τσίπουρο για το καλό  των υπολοίπων στο να πάρουν μια ιδέα τι ηλεκτρική κουζίνα αγοράζουν (οι  σύγχρονες κουζίνες μας οδηγούν σε καταβόθρες ενέργειας / π.χ.  παράδειγμα χρήσης εξωτερικού ανεμιστήρα κτλ  ) Βλέπε μήνυμα #37 που  επιβεβαιώνει τα αυτονόητα της σημασίας της μόνωσης (όταν εγώ με την  τέλεια "όσφριση" που έχω ως λαγονικό αληθειών δεν έπεσα έξω / αλλά  έπεσαν έξω η τεχνολογία !!!).
Εκ βαθέων ούτε τσίπουρα χρειάστηκα (με  γλυκάνισο ή χωρίς δεν έχει σημασία )  , ούτε πολλά πειράματα , ούτε  μαθηματικά / αυτά ξεκίνησαν επειδή είχα στο χέρι ήδη τα υλικά και στην  πράξη δεν μου κόστισαν τίποτα .
Όμως ως βαθιά λάτρης του "ξυραφιού  του Όκαμ" ξεσκέπασα το άθλιο της σημερινής τεχνολογίας σε κουζίνες .....  αυτά τα ολίγα "κωλόφαρδα" από μένα .
Ο Φίλος Vassilimertzani γνωρίζει ήδη ένα θέμα περί Inverter Vs στατικών ψυγείων για το πιο από τα 2 υπερέχει σε απόδοση και πάνω κάτω ξέρει πόσο "κωλόφαρδος " είμαι σε ότι λέω και πολύ δύσκολα πέφτω έξω σε αλήθειες και προβλέψεις.

----------

